# El infierno está lleno de buenas intenciones



## COMPADRITO

Muy buenas soy nuevo por aquí y les agradecería si me pueden dar una mano en sus interpretaciones a la siguiente frase.
"El infierno esta lleno de buenas intenciones" y además si tal frase o alguna parecida se dice en sus países o ciudades. Muchas gracias


----------



## jazyk

Significa que solo tener buenas intenciones no basta, es necesario actuar.

En Brasil se usa y la he visto en varios otros idiomas.

Jazyk


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Pues eso, que muchas veces tenemos buenas intenciones que luego no cumplimos, pero también se puede interpretar que hay veces en las que intentando hacer el bien, hacemos el mal y "pecamos" casi sin querer y nos vamos al infierno.

En España se usa esta expresión.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* he oído decir como variante: "De buenas intenciones está empedrado el camino del infierno" y exactamente con el mismo significado mencionado antes.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

He oído el dicho en inglés, como lo dice Ayutuxte. En español no lo había oído, hasta ahora.


----------



## COMPADRITO

Esta muy claro muchisimas gracias por la ayuda dada.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

...y el cielo de buenas *obras.*


----------



## Schenker

Me parece que esa frase no es así. Hay un refrán muy popular que dice "el camino al infierno está pavimentado de buenas intenciones".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

popular en chile?
porque que yo sepa en véz de paviementado, se utiliza sembrado...
y tambien lo conozco así:
"el camino del infierno está lleno de buenas intenciones y el cielo de buenas obras"


----------



## lamartus

ROSANGELUS said:


> "el camino del infierno está lleno de buenas intenciones y el cielo de buenas obras"



Por estos rumbos he escuchado bastante: "De bienintencionados está el infierno lleno". 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Barbie23

Bueno, particularmente me ha pasado hoy una situacion que me hizo recordar este dicho y encontre este foro y me gustaria compartir mi criterio sobre ese provervio con uds. Lo que entiendo es que no basta con tener la buena intencion de hacer algo, sino que hay que saberlo hacer y bien hecho. Es como me dijo un medico que nos estaba dando una clase de primeros auxilios: "Ves a una victma de accidente y lo primero que se te ocurre hacer es, correr hacia el y sentarlo, y ahi mismo con tus buenas intenciones, acabas de fastidiarlo, dejandolo invalido para toda su vida, si por casualidad tuviera alguna rotura en la columna" y es asi, tenias una buena intencion y acabas de arruinarlo todo!!!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola: 
Bienvenido a los foros WR
Mi opinión:
ese ejemplo que tu traes a colación, creo que no encaja, ya que en ese caso la persona quizo ayudar, y lo hizo...que le salio mal? bueno son cosas de inexperiencia, pero no creo que vaya al infierno por eso...

En este caso, la frase se refiere a personas que a pesar de saber y poder hacer una buena obra , no la hacen, se quedan en las intensiones, y puede ocurrir algo realmente lamentable por la indiferencia, o negligencia de esas personas.

repito...es mi opinión.

saludos
rosa


----------



## Jellby

Estoy de acuerdo con Rosangelus en que las "intenciones" no se refieren a lo que uno intenta pero luego sale mal, sino a lo que uno piensa pero luego no hace, como el "pensé en llamarte pero luego se me pasó".


----------



## jucaye

Desde mi punto de vista quiere decir que no son suficientes las buenas intenciones sino las acciones, todos tenemos buenas intenciones para todo y para todos pero, cuantas de estas intenciones las cumplimos o llevamos a cabo?


----------



## Natalis

¡¡¡Hola a todos!!! Guau, tanto tiempo. 
En Argentina se usa sí. Lo interpreto como varios de ustedes. No basta con la intención. Obras no palabras decía algún político por ahí . Te deseo lo mejor y que te recuperes económicamente pero no se me mueve un pelo por ayudarte. Deseo que mi ciudad esté más limpia pero me quedo en el deseo. 

¡Un abrazo a todos!


----------



## jucaye

Nuevamente, y desde mi punto de vista, eso es correcto, por lo tanto, estoy de acuerdo con Natalis.  Por cierto, no hay autor de esta frase, verdad?


----------



## Natalis

¡¡¡Hola jucaye!!!

Ahora que lo pienso, he visto usada la frase también con respecto a algo que se dijo o hizo. 

A. Yo sólo quería ayudar.
B. Está bien, la inteción es lo que cuenta.
C. Sí pero el infierno está lleno de buenas intenciones...


A. Ella lo hizo/dijo con la mejor intención.
B. El infierno está lleno de buenas intenciones.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que es un "refrán" español:

_"El infierno está lleno de buenos propósitos (intenciones), y el cielo de buenas obras"._

Saludos


----------



## joseluisblanco

Hola,
Como yo lo aprendí, refiere a las buenas intenciones de los necios, no a la inacción.
Es decir, el que pone solamente voluntad sin entendimiento.
Un ejemplo tal vez sea aclaratorio, es el caso del bricolage, "hágalo-usted-mismo". Hay toda una industria en marcha alrededor, y uno puede emprender la realización de cosas como un práctico portarretratos de miga de pan pintado con jugo de tomate o un bonito arreglo navideño hecho con los mocos de toda la familia (y claro, con pintitas de jugo de tomate). Es el punto en que las buenas intenciones, maravillosas en realidad (el entusiasmo, el brillo en los ojos al emprender) nos llevan a este territorio de lo patético de la condición humana. Disculpen el exceso de existencialismo.
Para mí la frase denota las acciones de ese tipo.



Pinairun said:


> Creo que es un "refrán" español:
> 
> _"El infierno está lleno de buenos propósitos (intenciones), y el cielo de buenas obras"._


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero la frase refiere a otra cosa, y es el detalle del pavimento/empedrado que conduce al infierno.


----------



## Aby R

en Cuba: de buenas intensiones está empedrado el camino al infierno


----------



## pilukona

Hola
El infierno está lleno de buenas intenciones........"Voy a hacer....., Voy a hacer......., me voy a portar bien......, Te prometo que no volverá a pasar, .........etc

Y el cielo de buenas obras.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Joseluisblanco, esos a los que tu te refieres no van al infierno!.....pobrecitos


----------



## joseluisblanco

Es cierto, las cosas facilitas...


----------



## ignaciospisso

Éste dicho tiene varias versiones: 

*Español:*


El camino al infierno esta pavimentado/empedrado/lleno de *buenas intenciones.*
El camino al infierno está lleno de buenas intenciones, pero el cielo está lleno de *buenas obras.*
*
Yo, personalmente indagu**é** en el asunto y me top**é** con que este dicho es un principio bíblico al cual se le hace referencia en "Romanos: 7:19-25"*
*
19* Porque no hago el bien que quiero; mas el mal que no quiero, éste hago. *20* Y si hago lo que no quiero, ya no obro yo, sino el mal que mora en mí. *21* Así que, queriendo yo hacer el bien, hallo esta ley: Que el mal está en mí. *22* Porque según el hombre interior, me deleito en la ley de Dios: *23* Mas veo otra ley en mis miembros, que se rebela contra la ley de mi espíritu, y que me lleva cautivo á la ley del pecado que está en mis miembros. *24* ¡Miserable hombre de mí! ¿quién me librará del cuerpo de esta muerte? *25* Gracias doy á Dios, por Jesucristo Señor nuestro. Así que, yo mismo con la mente sirvo á la ley de Dios, mas con la carne á la ley del pecado.

Sé que éste post es antiguo pero igual quise compartir mi punto de vista con ustedes,

saludos.Foro "Sólo Español". Se envía una copia del mensaje original al hilo "The road to Hell is paved...". — juandiego (moderador)


----------



## germanbz

Yo me lo he encontrado varias veces como un dicho común en inglés. No sé si existe tan refrán en español, si es así no lo conocía, las veces que lo he visto en español también venía de un texto originalmente escrito en inglés.


----------



## Ludaico

germanbz said:


> Yo me lo he encontrado varias veces como un dicho común en inglés. No sé si existe tan refrán en español, si es así no lo conocía, las veces que lo he visto en español también venía de un texto originalmente escrito en inglés.



Está documentado desde hace casi cuatro siglos:


> El infierno está lleno de buenos deseos, i el zielo de buenas obras.
> El infierno está lleno de buenos propósitos, i de buenas obras el zielo.
> (Gonzalo Correas. _Vocabulario de refranes y frases proverviales_. 1627.)


REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]._ Corpus diacrónico del español._ <http://www.rae.es> [28-5-2013]


----------



## Vampiro

¿O sea que los buenos deseos (o intenciones) se van al infierno?
¿No les parece una contradicción?  
Deberían irse los malos, creo yo.
_


----------



## germanbz

Vampiro said:


> ¿O sea que los buenos deseos (o intenciones) se van al infierno?
> ¿No les parece una contradicción?
> Deberían irse los malos, creo yo.
> _



A mí me ocurrió eso, la primera vez que lo vi escrito en inglés ,(aunque veo por lo que apunta Ludaíco que esa cita existe en España desde hace siglos), fue leyendo el libro "The worst journey in the world" donde Apsley Ch. Garrad narra de una manera fantástica las aventuras durante el viaje al Sur de Scott (1910-13). En un momento bastante dramático de la narración incluye esa frase. Y desde luego que su significado no se me hacía inmediato, hasta el punto, que de forma equivocada por lo que veo ahora, llegué a pensar en una mala traducción.


----------



## Vampiro

Es que el dicho en inglés para mí tiene cierta lógica, a la que no se la veo es a la versión en español (bueno, a algunas versiones, otras coinciden con la versión en inglés)
Decir que “El camino del infierno está pavimentado de buenas intenciones”, vale, vaya y pase, es una metáfora.  Pero de ahí a decir que “El infierno está lleno de buenas intenciones” hay un largo trecho.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

ignaciospisso said:


> Éste dicho tiene varias versiones:
> 
> *Español:*
> 
> 
> El camino al infierno esta pavimentado/empedrado/lleno de *buenas intenciones.*
> El camino al infierno está lleno de buenas intenciones, pero el cielo está lleno de *buenas obras.*
> *
> Yo, personalmente indagu**é** en el asunto y me top**é** con que este dicho es un principio bíblico al cual se le hace referencia en "Romanos: 7:19-25"*
> *
> 19* Porque no hago el bien que quiero; mas el mal que no quiero, éste hago. *20* Y si hago lo que no quiero, ya no obro yo, sino el mal que mora en mí. *21* Así que, queriendo yo hacer el bien, hallo esta ley: Que el mal está en mí. *22* Porque según el hombre interior, me deleito en la ley de Dios: *23* Mas veo otra ley en mis miembros, que se rebela contra la ley de mi espíritu, y que me lleva cautivo á la ley del pecado que está en mis miembros. *24* ¡Miserable hombre de mí! ¿quién me librará del cuerpo de esta muerte? *25* Gracias doy á Dios, por Jesucristo Señor nuestro. Así que, yo mismo con la mente sirvo á la ley de Dios, mas con la carne á la ley del pecado.
> 
> Sé que éste post es antiguo pero igual quise compartir mi punto de vista con ustedes,
> 
> saludos.



Gracias, pero no he entendido nada de nada. ¿De lo que se supone que está lleno el infierno no es de malas personas?


----------



## romarsan

Bueno, yo lo he visto usar como respuesta cuando alguien te echa en cara que has hecho algo que ha causado daño a otros y tú dices: "lo hice con buena intención" y entonces viene aquello de: "de buenas intenciones está empedrado el camino al infierno", o cualquiera de sus variantes.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No le buscaría lógica a la frase que se discute, sino más bien una dosis de cinismo carpetovetónico. Pero parece que no, y voy a tomar prestados los orígenes que menciona José María Iribarren en 'El porqué de los dichos'.
San Francisco de Sales atribuye la frase 'El infierno está lleno de buenas voluntades o deseos' a san Bernardo de Claraval, nada menos que en el S. XI; o sea, origen francés.
Se atribuye la frase a Samuel Johnson, y sir Walter Scott, en Lucía de Lammermoor se la adjudica a un teólogo inglés, que pudiera ser George Herbert que en 'Jacula Prudentum' se expresa así: Hell is full od good meanings and wishings. ¿Origen inglés?
Conclusión de Iribarren, que comparto, frase antigua y de origen impreciso, que ha dado en 'El camino del infierno está empedrado de buenas intenciones' que tiene toda la lógica que se le quiera encontrar. Quizá ayude a entenderla lo de 'Obras son amores y no buenas razones'.


----------



## ignaciospisso

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Gracias, pero no he entendido nada de nada. ¿De lo que se supone que está lleno el infierno no es de malas personas?


   Al tener buenas intenciones, y no ejecutar una obra, es algo malo, ya que obra el mal y no el bien que hay en ti. Si haces la obra, es un acto bueno, pero si no la haces, se considera malo al no hacer algo bueno que estaba a tu alcance hacer o pudiste haber hecho y no hiciste.

   No se trata de si eres malo o eres bueno, aunque ya que hablas en un _contexto religioso al referirte al infierno_, me da pie para aclarar algo: uno se salva por arrepentimiento, no por buenas obras, es decir, que el mal y el bien viven en nosotros, o sea, no nos podemos considerar 100% buenos o 100% malos, ya que con la salvación obtenemos el cielo, claro, está pues el hecho de que no todo el mundo puede llegar al cielo, ya que tenemos que preparar nuestro espíritu para el arrepentimiento. Uno no puede simplemente "pretender" arrepentirse y obtener el cielo ya que se considera un acto hipócrita y eso va en contra de Dios, es decir, que tampoco es que puedes vivir tu vida pecando y haciendo el mal y a ultima hora te vas a arrepentir para salvarte asimismo tampoco significa que las buenas obras sean garantes de tu salvación.

Saludos.

*Fuente:* La Biblia y mis propias luchas espirituales.


----------



## Erreconerre

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Gracias, pero no he entendido nada de nada. ¿De lo que se supone que está lleno el infierno no es de malas personas?



Pues sí, según el refrán. Y según lo que dice todo mundo, desde la abuela, la madre, la tía y hasta el señor cura. Falso o verdadero, es harina de otro costal. 

Pero el refrán que yo conozco dice *El camino al infierno está empedrado de buenas intenciones*. Y, por lo que entiendo, el mensaje es que hasta los malvados tienen buenas intenciones, pero no las ponen en práctica.

Cuando alguien demuestra una buena intención, sale a relucir el refrán de marras. Y con esto se dice al bienintencionado que no es ningún mérito tener buenas intenciones, cuando hasta los condenados las tuvieron; y que el mérito es hacer algo bueno, no tener la intención de hacerlo.


----------



## Vampiro

Pero para hacer algo bueno primero hay que tener la intención, ¿no?
Son unos impacientes, eso es lo que son.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ignaciospisso, muy profunda tu reflexión. ¿Kadesh? Quizá te has detenido antes de mencionar la conversión o la enmienda que han de acompañar al arrepentimiento según la Biblia, primera fuente que citas.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

ignaciospisso said:


> Al tener buenas intenciones, y no ejecutar una obra, es algo malo, ya que obra el mal y no el bien que hay en ti. Si haces la obra, es un acto bueno, pero si no la haces, se considera malo al no hacer algo bueno que estaba a tu alcance hacer o pudiste haber hecho y no hiciste.


Okay, entonces si me abstengo de asesinar a mi jefe, que no veas lo que me apetece, realizo una buena acción. Soy una bellísima persona que no conducirá por la autopista al infierno, sino que subirá por la escalera al cielo.


> No se trata de si eres malo o eres bueno, aunque ya que hablas en un _contexto religioso al referirte al infierno_,


No, por cierto; yo no hablo en un contexto religioso en absoluto, entre otras cosas porque imagino que no hay cielo (es fácil si lo intentas), ni hay infierno bajo nosotros, y por encima de nosotros tan sólo está el firmamento. Procuro no mezclar la religión con la gramática, la sintaxis o la microbiología. Entiendo que el camino al infierno esté pavimentado (o empedrado) de buenas intenciones, pero no que esté lleno de buenas intenciones.


----------



## romarsan

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Okay, entonces si me abstengo de asesinar a mi jefe, que no veas lo que me apetece, realizo una buena acción. Soy una bellísima persona que no conducirá por la autopista al infierno, sino que subirá por la escalera al ciello.
> 
> No sé si eso te llevará al cielo o al infierno, pero si quieres un consejo, si te decides procura que parezca un accidente.
> 
> . Entiendo que el camino al infierno esté pavimentado (o empedrado) de buenas intenciones, pero no que esté lleno de buenas intenciones.
> 
> ​Si, tiene más sentido así.


----------



## Erreconerre

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Okay, entonces si me abstengo de asesinar a mi jefe, que no veas lo que me apetece, realizo una buena acción. Soy una bellísima persona que no conducirá por la autopista al infierno, sino que subirá por la escalera al cielo.
> 
> .



Eso es lo que dice el refrán. No me gusta pontificar, pero creo que lo que debes de hacer es no matar a nadie ni tomarte los refranes al pie de la letra. 
Si el refranero popular te dice que *No por mucho madrugar amanecer más temprano*, también te dice que *Al que madruga Dios lo* *ayuda*,  y entre los dos hay un mundo de diferencia; si los tomas al pie de la letra no sabrás qué hacer. 
Recuerda: Tu vida la decides tú, no el  paremiólogo de tu barrio...
(me ganó el prurito pontificador).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Erreconerre said:


> Eso es lo que dice el refrán. No me gusta pontificar, pero creo que lo que debes de hacer es no matar a nadie ni tomarte los refranes al pie de la letra.
> Si el refranero popular te dice que *No por mucho madrugar amanecer más temprano*, también te dice que *Al que madruga Dios lo* *ayuda*,  y entre los dos hay un mundo de diferencia; si los tomas al pie de la letra no sabrás qué hacer.
> Recuerda: Tu vida la decides tú, no el  paremiólogo de tu barrio...
> (me ganó el prurito pontificador).



Oh, no suelo tomarme los refranes al pie de la letra; tampoco las canciones de Led Zeppelin. De todas formas muchas gracias por el consejo, aunque no me va a servir de nada porque con el cambio de hora hay días en que sí amanece más temprano, y prefiero no madrugar aunque me prometan toda la ayuda de todos los dioses del panteón olímpico. 

En todo caso, los refranes madrugadores son off-topic; la autopista al infierno tiene cuatro carriles asfaltados con buenas intenciones, malas intenciones y no tiene ni medio bache.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Me sorprende que nadie haya respondido lo que significa el refrán. El camino, "empedrado" de buenas intenciones, significa que los demás (no el que lo camina), queriendo ayudar, canalizan a la persona por un camino que lleva hacia el infierno. Esto pasa por ejemplo, por poner el más terrible, cuando todos quieren "ayudar" a una víctima de abuso sexual, y en realidad lo único que quieren es hacerla callar y negar el abuso, entonces la obligan a negar lo que vivió, convencidos de que así están ayudando, y la persona está mejor. Esto solamente trae como consecuencia que el abuso continúe y agravado, por la falta de consecuencias, hasta que la persona abusada termina en el infierno.

Básicamente, que los que podemos llamar "criminales" o "suicidas" son en muchos casos víctimas del bullying por parte de personas que están negando que ellos están siendo víctimas de cosas terribles, y con "las mejores intenciones del mundo" los llevan hacia el infierno en lugar de arreglar las cosas.

En contextos menos terribles, podemos imaginarnos a un padre que todos los días obliga a estudiar a su hijo a los gritos y a los golpes, y solamente logra un chico que aprobó de grado pero negado para el estudio, porque le trae reminiscencias terribles.

Cosas así.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Yo nunca lo he entendido así, la verdad. Para mí nunca ha tenido nada que ver con "los demás", sino con uno mismo.


----------



## Fernando

En la interpretación que ha citado con documentación y antecedentes Manuel G. Rey, la cosa está clara: Las intenciones no sirven para nada, lo que vale son las obras. Cualquier imbécil (o malvado) es capaz de tener buenas intenciones, lo difícil (lo que te hace bueno, lo que te lleva al cielo) es cumplirlas. Si te quedas con las buenas intenciones sólo, a hacer compañía a Pedro Botero.

La interpretación que yo le daba (errónea, según leo) es aun más cínica: Hay bienintencionados idiotas que acaban fastidiando el pastel precisamente por querer ser buenos y ayudar. Tendré que buscarme otro dicho.


----------



## Kaxgufen

El destinatario final del bien que se hace siempre es el prójimo. 
La cosa se complica cuando la imagen que nos hacemos de ese prójimo es incorrecta (no se ajusta a la real) y el prójimo recibe nuestra ayuda inútilmente, porque cae en saco roto. *Esas son las intenciones que nos pavimentan el camino, por haber obrado sin inteligencia, en la fácil.*
"No des pescado, enseña a pescar". Si después el beneficiario prefiere abandonar sus redes y tanzas para seguir pidiendo caridades...es cosa de él, ya no mía.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Fernando tu interpretación es similar a la mía, acabo de buscar en la wikipedia y menciona las dos interpretaciones: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_road_to_hell_is_paved_with_good_intentions


----------



## Fernando

Gracias, RoRo. Al menos veo que los cínicos somos legión.


----------

